

Reddit starts listing trending subreddits to drive users to smaller communities - bhaumik
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/10/reddit-starts-listing-trending-subreddits-to-get-more-users-into-its-smaller-communities/

======
bhaumik
First experiment of its kind I've seen without an overwhelmingly negative
response from the Reddit community [1]

Well done. Now, how close are they from targeted ads?

[1]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/trendingsubreddits/comments/22pwe7/t...](http://www.reddit.com/r/trendingsubreddits/comments/22pwe7/trending_subreddits_for_20140410_roddlysatisfying/)

